# 2018 SCB Recon



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2018 SCB Recon being pushed by a Evinrude 300hp G2 (143 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This FISHING MACHINE is rigged with the following options and accessories. Simrad GO7XSE w/3in1 transducer, Minn Kota Terrova 35v 112lb i-Pilot on a quick release bracket, Minn Kota Precision 4bank battery charger w/110v plug, Optima batteries, (2) Power Pole 8ft BLADES, Evinrude digital rigging w/power steering, labeled switch panel, (2) rear storage boxes, easy access hatch to bilge, transom livewell w/recirculator, raised console w/cooler insert, marine cooler in rear w/seat cushion, seat frame w/bucket seats, aluminum tow rail under console, center console w/foldable burn bar – fiberglass step & LED light bar, mid-ship cooler basket w/marine cooler, bow dry storage and LED navigation lights.

SHARP looking Recon rigged out properly for any serious angler. FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------



## Jnewman (Mar 19, 2019)

Is sale still pending or is this available still?


----------

